# Fish dying on me. Please help.



## lxanth (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I'm a noob new hobbyist, I bought a very small tank (10 liters) with 3 small goldfish in it some 20 days ago. All fish were very happy as they become familiar with their new home. 
Sadly, since yesterday one of my fish stopped swimming around. It stays most of the time at the bottom of the tank and barely moves, only at feeding time. Not to mention that it barely eats as the others eat the food very fast.
During the last 20 days the same fish have had these tiny white spots in it, sigh of stress as far as I've read. The first time, I though it might be the temperature that dropped to 16C from 18C it was in a day. I raised it back to 18 the fish went back to normal. The second time, I couldn't figure out why that happened, but these spots disappeared in a day again.
The fish does not have any signs of illness in its body.
I replace 10%-15% of the water in the tank every week with water I keep on a clean jar for a a few hours or a day especially for this reason. I changed again some 10% or less today to help it out (3 days after the last change).
I did not do any water tests. Just ordered some water test kits over the Internet to get some measurements.

I'd appreciate any feedback.
Thanks
Lefteris
*c/p*


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like you've got ick, a common problem. Stress is one of the major causes of it, but also unhealthy water. When was the last time you did a water change, and how much? When in doubt do a water change, a large one at that. I tend to do 40-60% water changes per week, or bi weekly if the tank needs help.
There's a general rule with goldfish that you need 20 gallons for the first fish, and then 10 for each other fish. That's partly due to the size they can grow to, but also because they're a very messy fish, and it's not uncommon for goldfish owners to have double the filtration that would ordinarily be needed for their tank size. Goldfish are a cold water fish, so they don't need a heater.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Kehy said it all. As soon as you said white spots I was thinking ick. I wouldn't be surprised if you see it again as it falls of the fish and then looks to find more fish to infect (it will affect the same fish). 

A couple ways to treat it are to raise your water temperature up to above 85 - 88 degrees ferinheight, only if the fish can handle it, however. Add more oxygen through something like an airstone. And add aquarium salt. Frequent water changes are also a good idea.

Here is an article about treating it (also not ick and ich are the same thing)

Treating Ich


----------



## lxanth (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you both for the help. The fish is already feeling better after two consecutive changes in water. I am also preparing a larger aquarium (70 litres) I should have ready by Friday. I knew this tank is very small for goldfish after I bought it.
I wanted to ask how often I can change water to help it out. I could do that every day, I just don't know if this is right or wrong.

Thanks again,
Lefteris


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

70L will be better than what you have, but still too small for 1 goldfish, let alone 3. Your tank is going through the nitrogen cycle so I am sure your fish are pretty stressed. I wouldn't try to treat for ich, unless you are sure it is ich. Post a pic and we can help. I would be doing daily 40-50% water changes until you know what your water is like - after you've tested.


----------



## lxanth (Nov 21, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> 70L will be better than what you have, but still too small for 1 goldfish, let alone 3. Your tank is going through the nitrogen cycle so I am sure your fish are pretty stressed. I wouldn't try to treat for ich, unless you are sure it is ich. Post a pic and we can help. I would be doing daily 40-50% water changes until you know what your water is like - after you've tested.


Thanks jrman, I'll keep on doing daily changes and wait for the water test kit and the new 70L tank. Hope that will help them for now. I'll see if I can find some space in my house for a bigger tank. Fish wellness is most important to me.

Thanks again for your help,
Lefteris


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should be okay with a 55g tank, if you can swing it.


----------



## lxanth (Nov 21, 2011)

It's been a few hours the fish refuses to move at all, although during the last 24 hours it was trying to swim around from time to time and really gave me hope it will come over it.
I did a water change again today and tried to move it separately from the other fish in order to feed it. Tt didn't even try to eat at all, and I moved it back to the tank.
I noticed its gills have intense red color more than the other fish and heavily breathing. It prefers to stay at the bottom of the tank. No other signs on the body.

I'd appreciate any clues you can give me.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like the poor thing's gills have burnt out from ammonia... 
Happens at least once to everyone. Best thing now is to keep it comfortable, and if things really looks bad, you might wanna put it down. You can do this painlessly and humanely by putting the fish in a container with a small amount of water and putting it in the freezer. The fish will simply go to sleep and not wake up.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

yea sounds like your ammonia is through the roof, how much of the water are you changing at a time?


is the tank filtered at all?


----------

